
Mesos or ECS – which launches containers faster? - rossf7
http://blog.force12.io/2015/09/10/force12-on-mesos.html
======
SEJeff
I was at MesosCon 2015 and watched Verizon start 50,000 (yes 50k!) containers
on a 1000 physical node infrastructure using mesos in 73 seconds. If you're
just going for speed of launching, that is pretty snappy :)

[http://www.techrepublic.com/article/verizon-
puts-50000-docke...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/verizon-
puts-50000-docker-containers-to-work-on-a-massive-iot-cluster/)

------
lizxrice
Nice side-by-side demo at [http://force12.io](http://force12.io)

------
annec
very clear

